# ACNL Theories?



## DarkFox7 (Apr 23, 2014)

So I was just thinking of some theories in the game... 

- (most obvious one) Chrissy and Francine are sisters.
- Champ from the old AC games is Porter. Champ's catchphrase is choo-CHOO and everything, just like a train.
- Cherry and Fuchsia are in a punk band together. Both have earrings, both have a punk style, both are pinkish colors, and "what what" and "girlfriend" are catchphrases that just go soooo good together. Fuchsia is just more of a bright, girly punk while Cherry is more dark and gothic.
- Lucky is the dead version of Walker. Both have black ears and their pictures both look like they're walking. And they have inverted shirts that subtract 44, a number well known for death.
- Kapp'n the Kappa is well, exactly what the description of a Kappa is. Creepy how there's one in the game... who drives a boat into the sea and flirts...

And that's all I could think of. What are your opinions on these, and what are some more theories you can come up with? Theories in any game really interest me.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 23, 2014)

You know who you should REALLY be looking after? Conductor. Think about it, you only see Champ when Porter isn't around, and when you see Porter, you don't see Champ, HOWEVER, you always see Conductor, and some other proof somewhere around there, and bam, you've found Champ.

About the Kappa one, I don't see it as much of a theory, since it is what it is. Kappn' is a kappa.


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice theories for Champ and Lucky! I've been thinking of these two canines very much lately, since they'd fit in an idea for my future town, but never stopped to think about it!

Also Champ. I already knew that they were hella similar, but never... Oh well. Still miss you as a villager, Champ.



Zigzag991 said:


> You know who you should REALLY be looking after? Conductor. Think about it, you only see Champ when Porter isn't around, and when you see Porter, you don't see Champ, HOWEVER, you always see Conductor, and some other proof somewhere around there, and bam, you've found Champ.



"You only see Champ when Porter isn't around"? Champ isn't even in New Leaf tho, uh
i think you did hang too much in the idea that the conductor is Champ, not that I don't agree with that as a possibility too.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 23, 2014)

Zigzag991 said:


> You know who you should REALLY be looking after? Conductor. Think about it, you only see Champ when Porter isn't around, and when you see Porter, you don't see Champ, HOWEVER, you always see Conductor, and some other proof somewhere around there, and bam, you've found Champ.
> 
> About the Kappa one, I don't see it as much of a theory, since it is what it is. Kappn' is a kappa.



Woah, the conductor thing :O That's brilliant.


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 23, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> - Champ from the old AC games is Porter. Champ's catchphrase is choo-CHOO and everything, just like a train.



You would think so, but according to Nintendo, the have different birthdays. Porter's is April 17th, while Champ's is June 4th.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Who else thinks that the smug personality in general was based on Rover? I mean, they have a similar way of speaking, and Rover rides the trains while smug villagers sometimes "geek out" on trains.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

There's that little theory that Gaston is Mira's dad.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 23, 2014)

...Wow smugs just got like 9x cuter now that I realize they're train geeks.



I think of Fang as a homesick dude because of the snow globe in his home. It kind of sticks out. And on his card thing it talks about him liking the snow a lot and etc, and yet it's the only thing in his house that is reminiscent of it.

Not quite a theory I suppose 8'D



Oh also, Julian is blind. yee ye


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 23, 2014)

Francine and Chrissy is canon. It was stated on the official Japanese website for City Folk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kapp'n being a Kappa is also canon as it's in the Japanese version.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Francine and Chrissy is canon. It was stated on the official Japanese website for City Folk.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Kapp'n being a Kappa is also canon as it's in the Japanese version.



Stupid question but what is canon?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 23, 2014)

It means it is part of the continuity!


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 23, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Stupid question but what is canon?



Canon means that something is true, confirmed.

For instance, Gracie is female in world-wide games, but in Japan it's a male, so it'd be canon to say that Gracie is male. well, tho in that case you'd just need to explain.

not the best explanation imo but now it's done lmfao


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

Tell me about Julian being blind!


----------



## Straw hat (Apr 23, 2014)

I have this head canon that Colton and Julian are brothers/twins. The only thing that breaks it off is the same thing that started making me think this way: both them are the youngest of 2 (according to AC wikia).

My other headcanon is that Fang is the genderbent version of Whitney. Either this or they're siblings.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 23, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> "You only see Champ when Porter isn't around"? Champ isn't even in New Leaf tho, uh
> i think you did hang too much in the idea that the conductor is Champ, not that I don't agree with that as a possibility too.



That's what I said, you only see Champ when you don't see Porter. So, since Porter is in New Leaf, you don't see Champ.

Anyways, canon is basically something official/confirmed, like it's canon that Sable, Mable, and Label are sisters.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 23, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I have this head canon that Colton and Julian are brothers/twins. The only thing that breaks it off is the same thing that started making me think this way: both them are the youngest of 2 (according to AC wikia).
> 
> My other headcanon is that Fang is the genderbent version of Whitney. Either this or they're siblings.



thats like my hunch about peanut and filbert being siblings e-e


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

And then you have the rather obvious theory where Kid Cat, Agent S, Big Top, and Rocket are superheroes/villains


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 18, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> You would think so, but according to Nintendo, the have different birthdays. Porter's is April 17th, while Champ's is June 4th.



Still they could be lying.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 18, 2014)

I always thought of Champ as Porter's son


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 18, 2014)

I always wondered what the backstory was to you coming to the town and Isabelle thinking your the mayor. I like to think you were going to live in the town as a human, but the train you were in got in an accident. When things start healing, you go to the town again and see Rover, who was also in that accident and he tells you the original mayor suffered a lot more injuries in that train accident and couldn't make it for the ceremony.
Isabelle thought it was better not to tell the villagers because she didn't want to cause the original mayor any trouble, so she hired you for mayor. 

Now that I look at that it looks so weird =p


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 18, 2014)

I've always thought Bluebear and Poncho were siblings (or maybe it's just me, but their eyes look the same)


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Kapp'n has a sea cucumber next to him on his boat, which I find interesting. The thing that makes kappas... Not do that stuff


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 18, 2014)

I've always wondered what Stitches back story is. I mean, he's cute at first glance, but once I had him in my town and went in his house his appearance coupled with the Kiddie set and K.K. Lullaby just seemed...Eerie. 

My theory for AC itself is that the mayor (or player character) is a child from a dysfunctional family, whose parents were recently divorced which has left the child scarred. Because of the psychological scarring caused by the bad divorce, the child has chosen to live inside a dream world where all his toys -- the villagers -- have come to life to comfort him. He wants to play his troubles away and creates a village and individual personalities for each of them. But toys get lost, so when they do, his mother replaces them with new toys. The dad moved out after the divorce, but still loves him and is one the unknown sender of the letter we received at the beginning of the game. But because he has to pay his bills, child support, and alimony, he has very little time to write to his child, which is why we receive more letters from the mother. The other three optional players represent the child's friends, who come to visit and play with him. They are allowed inside his world because they did not hurt him like his parents did. The no running rule is the child's subconscious mind, telling him that if he only calmed down enough to breathe and look at everything around, he'd see that things had already gotten better, even though his parents were no longer together.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 18, 2014)

I believe that Zucker is Octavian and Marina's lovechild.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 18, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> You would think so, but according to Nintendo, the have different birthdays. Porter's is April 17th, while Champ's is June 4th.



Maybe, MAYBE, he's living a secret double life! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 18, 2014)

Gyroids were families that died. That's why they come in a set.

http://animalcrossinggoodies.tumblr...gyroids-are-based-on-haniwa-clay-figures-that


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 18, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Gyroids were families that died. That's why they come in a set.
> 
> http://animalcrossinggoodies.tumblr...gyroids-are-based-on-haniwa-clay-figures-that



What about the Droploid?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 18, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> What about the Droploid?


His family didn't die along with him yet? Maybe he got murdered or killed himself. He probably fell to his doom. That's why he's named droploid.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 18, 2014)

U





MagicalCat590 said:


> I've always wondered what Stitches back story is. I mean, he's cute at first glance, but once I had him in my town and went in his house his appearance coupled with the Kiddie set and K.K. Lullaby just seemed...Eerie.
> 
> My theory for AC itself is that the mayor (or player character) is a child from a dysfunctional family, whose parents were recently divorced which has left the child scarred. Because of the psychological scarring caused by the bad divorce, the child has chosen to live inside a dream world where all his toys -- the villagers -- have come to life to comfort him. He wants to play his troubles away and creates a village and individual personalities for each of them. But toys get lost, so when they do, his mother replaces them with new toys. The dad moved out after the divorce, but still loves him and is one the unknown sender of the letter we received at the beginning of the game. But because he has to pay his bills, child support, and alimony, he has very little time to write to his child, which is why we receive more letters from the mother. The other three optional players represent the child's friends, who come to visit and play with him. They are allowed inside his world because they did not hurt him like his parents did. The no running rule is the child's subconscious mind, telling him that if he only calmed down enough to breathe and look at everything around, he'd see that things had already gotten better, even though his parents were no longer together.



I'm sorry to kill that very,very creeppy theory.But...You know it wasn't a dysfunctional family,and the parent's are still together be ause in many of the mothers letters it talks about the dad doing stuff with her,or living with her,etc.Also,do you think the mom and dad would be that mean to abuse their child?All of their letters are so nice and they constsntly send presents to help their child do well on his/her own.


----------



## dude98 (Aug 19, 2014)

I hear theories saying that you're either kidnapped or dead. Your town is basically afterlife or purgatory from what I've heard. The letters could be from your parents are them sending it to your grave.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 19, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> U
> 
> I'm sorry to kill that very,very creeppy theory.But...You know it wasn't a dysfunctional family,and the parent's are still together be ause in many of the mothers letters it talks about the dad doing stuff with her,or living with her,etc.Also,do you think the mom and dad would be that mean to abuse their child?All of their letters are so nice and they constsntly send presents to help their child do well on his/her own.



Whoever said they were abusive to the child? 
No, I think the parents were abusive to *each other* and the child bore witness to it. Plus, it has been proven that children from families with divorced parents are psychology damaged in some way to some degree. I think the parents recognize that their abusive behavior and the bad divorce harmed the child, and want to make amends, but the child is too hurt to see that, except for the words we see in the letters. Those words are the only ones that get through to him because they're filled with the most love. 
Furthermore, you cannot prove that the it wasn't a dysfunctional family or that the parents are still together just like I can't prove that it was a dysfunctional, divorced family. If I could, it wouldn't be a theory. Of course, you are free to disagree with it.


----------



## Sholee (Aug 19, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Gyroids were families that died. That's why they come in a set.
> 
> http://animalcrossinggoodies.tumblr...gyroids-are-based-on-haniwa-clay-figures-that



that is CREEPY, we're basically digging up graves everytime we dig up a gyroid


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a pretty interesting theory... 

I'm not sure if this has been said before, but I noticed something. One day I was plot resetting, and I noticed Olivia and Rover look so alike. Maybe she's his daughter, or they're brother and sister? I'm not sure... They almost have the same eyes. It's interesting...


----------



## Sholee (Aug 19, 2014)

hmm i don't think they look alike at all.. Their furs are different colors and don't most cats have the slit in their eyes anyways?


----------



## carmenlvsx (Aug 19, 2014)

Apollo and Whitney are couple no?? I read this in a forum and I don't know that is true.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 19, 2014)

Sholee said:


> hmm i don't think they look alike at all.. Their furs are different colors and don't most cats have the slit in their eyes anyways?



Yes, but her she could get her fur from her mother. Other cats, like Rosie and Ankha for example, don't have the same eyes.


----------



## carmenlvsx (Aug 19, 2014)

Who are the parents of drago???


----------



## RainbowDustPegasus (Aug 19, 2014)

Shari is EEEVIIILL! Before you say its just from the Chuggaconroy LP she is creepy in my game to! (She is still one of my faves though!)


----------



## AnimeK (Aug 19, 2014)

I posted this on another thread, so I'm just going to copy and paste this. 

My sister showed me a comic that destroyed my heart. The theory is that your character is dead. Your mother leaves letters at your grave, which you get. Your father can't bear to write as many letters, but he will on special occasions. The letters they send always seem so sad to me... After she showed me this, I got a letter from my "Mom" saying, "Your father and I got all dressed up to go on a date! We ended up only talking about you all night." Attached to the letter was flowers. ;-;  My sister and I were talking about the theory, and we were thinking that your town is where the dead gather before moving on. Think of it like the anime, Angel Beats. When someone dies, they go to your town and live happily until they accept their death. Then, they move on. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the heart-breaking comic.


----------



## TeeTee (Aug 19, 2014)

Naw the theory about AC being limbo can't be true. In the AC movie Ai (the player) can write back to her mom. I believe we are very rebellious kids who went out on our own and didn't want to contact home (like what happened with Labelle). Also do you see people dump unwanted furniture and clothes on graves? That's just ridiculous. You mean to say my parents are throwing out a moon and some twinkle shirt on my grave for FUN? To me... that doesn't sound right at all.

Also the Able Sister's theory... why Labelle came back. In City Folk the player eventually got the Able sisters in good terms however Labelle told us she isn't going back. In between City Folk and New Leaf, Labelle must quit or got fired from Gracie Grace. It should be Labelle left because Gracie Grace still speaks positively about Labelle. The reason Gracie is willing to let Labelle go is because the student (Labelle) is now better/on-par with the teacher (Gracie).


----------



## Muffie (Aug 19, 2014)

I like to think whenever trains pass in ACNL it's a person starting a new game. Does that count?


----------



## Imstillyourzelda (Aug 20, 2014)

You know the song Stale Cupcakes?? That song has really stuck out to me because of the cover art for it. It shows KK looking up at the sky at night and the song does sound kinda saddish- I like to think it was KK's birthday except everyone forgot. So his cupcakes got stale.


----------



## cocaine (Aug 20, 2014)

Imstillyourzelda said:


> You know the song Stale Cupcakes?? That song has really stuck out to me because of the cover art for it. It shows KK looking up at the sky at night and the song does sound kinda saddish- I like to think it was KK's birthday except everyone forgot. So his cupcakes got stale.



awhhhhhhhhhh ;o;


----------

